# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Driving Lessons

## RAHEN

Hello Everyone,
hope you all are doing fine...just thought :think3;  of making you familiar with  some car driving lesson basics..lets start with car basics inside with BSM instructor.

[youtube]_nNMu_ceG2M[/youtube]

----------


## Tulip

Great idea rahen...i would love to watch this tutorial...thanks and plz keep sharing

----------


## RAHEN

the key points during driving is concentration...so what did you learn from this tutorial?

----------


## RAHEN

*TOP TEN REASONS WHY PEOPLE FAIL THE PRACTICAL DRIVING TEST* 

*Observation at Junctions:* Ineffective observation and judgment.
*Reverse Parallel Parking:* Ineffective observation or lack of accuracy.
*Use of Mirrors:* Not checking or not acting on what is seen.
*Reversing Around a Corner:* Ineffective observation or lack of accuracy.
*Incorrect Use of Signals:* Not canceling or giving misleading signals.
*Moving Away Safely:* Ineffective observation.
*Incorrect Positioning:* At roundabouts or bends.
*Lack of Steering Control:* Steering too early or too late.
*Incorrect Positioning:* When turning right  at junctions and in one way streets.
*Inappropriate Speed:* Going too slow or being hesitant.

you can take some advices from here http://www.dashdriving.com/test-advice/test-advice.htm

----------


## Rockkker

Nice work! :thumbs up: 

Lucky guy, cuz he got trained in such a nice car... maine jis main training li thi woh car tou sadi hui 70's k model wali car li... :cry:

Thanx to city school, my english is bullshit  :Mad:

----------


## RAHEN

jis car mein bhi seekha ho...atleast you got the basics to drive your car. thanks rokker

thank tulip for the side work

----------


## ov_8

u cant learn to drive by watching..u have to do it yourself

----------


## RAHEN

true..but this is also true that you cant drive without any infor.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ov_8

> true..but this is also true that you cant drive without any infor..


yea thats true..u do need a basic understanding of driving before u do it..or else u might drive into a tree like my friend LOL

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe...good you understood the point.

----------


## Dako

nice thread buddies

----------


## Yawarkamal

HI , nice thread yar , it helps people lot , in driving test ...thanks

----------


## Visual Dream

Sorry loz i am not understand with you coz they many pplz in world blind but they will be driving the car... and if master in driving and any person driving five and sex years ago so only backglass its enough for good drrving.

----------


## dsjeya

i have driven more than100000 kms since 40
driven 6 different cars
my weakness is left side, i fail to watch the left mirror before movu=ing the vehicle to avoid on coming trafic r as a routine
in india keep left is the dictum
nice work friend rahen
no major accidents,thank god

----------


## Visual Dream

dsjeya you must be concentrate on back miror when you turn left side or to use left side. coz when you change driving line so doing work our judement that that am i pass this way befor second vehical or moter cycel, this is major resson for being accedient.

----------


## desib0y

thnx for the info guus

----------


## mnmaria20

for getting the driving licences there are lot of rules and regulation, every country have there own rules like Pakistan here some International and national rules are different, licences of "Buses, Cars, Vans, Rickshaw" are different so rules are too different.

----------

